# Silver Chloride Conversion Method 2 Comments



## lazersteve (Apr 27, 2008)

All,

Place your comments to the Silver Chloride Conversion Method 2 here.


Here is a link to the tutorial.

Silver Chloride Conversion Method 2


Steve


----------



## Lou (Apr 27, 2008)

An interesting trick for the AgCl reduction is to magnetize a couple iron nails and use a magnetic stirrer. It would save you a good bit of stirring. 

Zinc powder is also good for this. 

Still, can't beat iron for cheap!!

Nice Steve!


----------



## SilverNitrate (Jul 2, 2008)

I call the Good clean method as it beats the socks off the quick and dirty method of using NaOH and syurp. Aluminum works really well too as it can kick out 10x its weight in silver. 
However using Al should be cleaned and done with in hours.


----------



## Oz (Jul 2, 2008)

Lou, 

Just to clarify… are you talking about the direct conversion of AgCl with iron? I believe intimate contact and a neutral solution?

It just seemed perhaps AgNO3 might be talking about precipitation.


----------



## SilverNitrate (Jul 4, 2008)

I think Lou is saying with agitation the reaction will go faster. (its best that the AgCl is not clumped up) I always used aluminum for speed whereas the AgCl I tend to process is quite dirty.
Whats thought to be happening is: the sulfuric acid act as a catalyst which ionize the AgCl to Ag+ & Cl-, the (Al, Zn, Fe, etc.) is turned into positive ions and since the - & + ions must match up, the silver precips out. Reason a more reactive metal like Al makes so much heat and hydrogen bubbles is that the metal releases the hydrogen from the acid before a silver ion can migrate (to the Al) and plate itself out.


----------



## arthur kierski (Aug 13, 2008)

here we transform agcl into ag by trowing in the becker containing agcl and water steel wool and stiring---the steel wool dissolves and the white agcl becomes grey silver---whem steel wool does not dissolve any more the process is ended ---one kill the exceess stell wool by adding h2so4(dilute) to the solution


----------



## Helian (Mar 3, 2009)

If you have a lot of silver chloride, I find galvanized nails work nicely. You just mix them around in a plastic bucket, using the same sulfuric acid concentration Steve uses in the video. When all the silver has been converted, as in the video, wash out the acid with clean water, then just fish out the nails with a magnet. That way you don't have to worry about eliminating tramp zinc, steel wool, etc.


----------

